# Any riders today



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Best weather in months. I got in Clausland and another short steep climb on the way home. Best day of riding so far this year. I hear it only gets better from here.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got 20 in today new the key port area...roads are a mess and wind was bad but was happy to get out


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Wyckoff to Nyack and back. Stopped at Bunberry's in Piermont. 51.8 miles. 
Pretty sloppy conditions. Took quite a while to clean my bike. 
Great to be out!!!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

A 25 mile club B ride. Busy weekend and tired but nice to be out.


----------



## glenn (Feb 17, 2015)

I did 20 miles today (Sunday) on my son's mountain bike. It ain't easy pushing a 27# bike with big wide tires compared to my road bike.

Here's a pic from my Friday ride.


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

I got 26 in and around Rockland. It's been so long since I was outside I felt 
like I was twitchy. Great to be outside but the puddles were hiding some deep potholes and my jersey has a fresh dirt stripe down the middle.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The roads in my neck of the woods are still pretty messy, so I drove down to Frenchtown for a flat 25 mile ride along the Delaware. But I rode my fixie - hopefully that counts for something.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

One more roller session tonight and then letting Tuesday's rain hopefully take care of the remaining salt before going out Wednesday night. I feel like a junior high kid waiting for his first date. Nervous and excited!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Got to get the rain bike so the salt matters less.


----------



## davos (Aug 14, 2006)

34 in on Sunday and 20 yesterday after work. +1 on the winter/rain bike - my good road bike won't make an appearance til sometime in April!


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

davos said:


> 34 in on Sunday and 20 yesterday after work. +1 on the winter/rain bike - my good road bike won't make an appearance til sometime in April!


By then hopefully the potholes are fixed. Looks like a 3rd world country on some roads


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I did 90 today. Weather turned out to be great in the afternoon. Now about those pot-holes....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> I did 90 today. Weather turned out to be great in the afternoon. Now about those pot-holes....


Jealous. Been travelling and came home with a cold. I have the next Fri through Sunday to ride (or maybe a last ski day in their) and want to get out but also need to feel better and not do Hunterdon sick a second time.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Jealous. Been travelling and came home with a cold. I have the next Fri through Sunday to ride (or maybe a last ski day in their) and want to get out but also need to feel better and not do Hunterdon sick a second time.


First ride of the year is so brutal. I was at least 1 mph slower, my winter bike was in dire need of some lube and I wound up starting the ride a bit late. Seems like only 3 months ago I was in peak shape, and it was. This winter was not conducive to staying in bike shape.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I got in 20 miles on Sunday. It felt like I was pulling a boat Anchor. I work from home, so when the day is not too crazy (which is rare), I can sneak in 10 miles during lunch. I've got just enough time to, great dressed, ride 40 minutes, shower, then eat at my desk while I work. So I got in 10 miles Yesterday (Wednesday). Great googily moogily, I am out of shape. Looking forward to a nice Saturday morning ride!!!


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Dupe Post


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> First ride of the year is so brutal. I was at least 1 mph slower, my winter bike was in dire need of some lube and I wound up starting the ride a bit late. Seems like only 3 months ago I was in peak shape, and it was. This winter was not conducive to staying in bike shape.


Agree. No matter how many miles you put on inside, it is not the same. 90 on first ride of the year is real impressive. I am a little worried about my ride next weekend. Figure go at my pace and that's it. I am not keeping up with friends that are training for Battenkill.


----------



## lammius (Dec 1, 2007)

Slowly ramping up. Did 20 miles last Sunday, 33 miles up/down 9W today. Feels great to be out again!


----------

